# Native Access relocating library problem



## eqcollector

Hello guys!

I'm having this issue with Native Access and Kontakt and just can't find any solution for it. Few days ago I did the relocating libraries on my SSD's and because of some reason Kontakt won't load Spitfire Brass library anymore at all (load - to have it in the libraries tab together with other libraries). Every time I click on Add Library to relocate it or to add it back, it opens Native Access and inside Native Access the old path is shown and it cannot be changed at all.
Contacted Native Instruments Support and the only thing I got back is they basically suggest me to reinstall Kontakt with older version, add library there and then to install Native Access which is... I'm missing words for this kind of 'solution'. haha

Anyways, please help! :D 

Thank you!


----------



## sostenuto

Ha !! Not so different from MS Updates. Same as advice from MS trying to install new version and when totally fk'd up, suggesting you go back to earlier version . 
Yeah elephant boy, just redownload ( if you still have them ) all the programs just pissed down the drain. NI / MS .... two pees in a pod. 

Sorry for your struggle; hope you find a way thru ......


----------



## eqcollector

Thanks!

Yeah, its terrible. Basically each time when you decide to change location of libraries, you have to repeat the process completely from the beginning which is totally absurd.


----------



## synergy543

I delete the library and then re-install it (adding the Ser No. in again). However, once you delete a library it gets hidden so you need to unhide it. Instructions here:
https://support.native-instruments....929-I-Cannot-Find-My-Library-in-KONTAKT-5-6-8


----------



## eqcollector

Wow! 
Thank you so much! This solved my issue right away! 
Thank you! :D


----------



## synergy543

No problem. Glad it's resolved.


----------



## mojamusic

So, I'm having a similar issue, but not quite the same. I recently got a new MacBook and am trying to install my Kontakt Libs... The Factory and Retro Synths installed properly (as well as ALL of my 3rd party Libs) but The Gentleman, West African Percs, Mark 1, Monark, Massive, etc will not install. The error message says "not all part could be downloaded." The thing is the full library is already on my hard drive, but Native Access doesn't see it and won't let me add the library.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## zvenx

In your main hard drive /Library/Preferences folder there are some com.native-instruments.productname.plist files where product names are well product names ..... move the troublesome product plists to your desktop and restart native access. It should allow you to download (there are also some in ~Library/Preferences, not sure if you have to move those too or those are the ones to move, try both)
rsp


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

native access is crap in that situation. It's not intended to be used to add a NI library you already have installed. You are supposed to re-download it. The guys from NI must have been out of their mind. At least they seem to know that this is nonsense. Their solution though is still installing an older version of kontakt for adding libraries and updating to the latest version afterwards


----------



## Vastman

It is amazing Ni doesn't have a more elegant way to make these changes. BFD can search drives and then provides a list of everything it's found and allows us to select what we want from the list. Amazing Ni is fucking this basic stuff up in a time when so many are upgrading/changing drive locations


----------



## sostenuto

Vastman said:


> It is amazing Ni doesn't have a more elegant way to make these changes. BFD can search drives and then provides a list of everything it's found and allows us to select what we want from the list. Amazing Ni is fucking this basic stuff up in a time when so many are upgrading/changing drive locations



Focus IMHO very niche at the moment. 
Incredible library of solid, broad-spectrum content starting to suffer.
Native Access is waaay past the thumbsucking phase by now and NO excuses for these frustrating issues affecting long-time Users everywhere.


----------



## gpax

FWIW, I have managed to divide up the NI stuff onto three different drives - and have Native Access now recognize each of these designated paths.

I actually had three different locations already establish, on three different drives, from the older Service Center method, but the bulk of things were getting installed onto the new “default” path NA determined. I agree: NI needs to update this to be an option, and I recall them mentioning they were looking into. 

But I suspect it can simplify things to create and name a new folder for “User,” though I am not certain if there is a unique ID associated by NI upon installs, as I already had three NI established locations to begin with for moving things around. But try it.

So, I moved each respective NI product in and out of these designated NI User folders, then deleted the original locations (on that, I moved things temporarily to the trash until I was sure the new locations are recognized).

Relaunching Native Access then updated those respective paths in the interface. I can click on any product and it will show its associated path for future updates. I think there may even be a rescan icon in NA, but I'm not at my computer to double-check this.

In short, all of the above is what NI suggests not doing, i.e., moving something once installed, but it all seems logical to me. And, per the prior advice, finding the associated p-list files may be necessary for problems, though I personally have only ever done this when removing unused NI products entirely. 

The above has now become the new “step one” in a three-step routine I use for keeping all the relevant Komplete Kontrol (and sometimes Maschine) instruments and libraries accessibly if/when using my Komplete keyboard, but also, mainly, when using Kontakt in my DAW. 

My mantra for moving libraries is to still open these first in Kontakt, and make sure those are displaying (not knowing about the new “hide” box stumped me as well at first), then close that out and run Komplete Kontrol in stand-alone to rescan its data base (which can also be done manually in its preferences). 

Of course, with moving libraries, you will have to redirect Kontakt itself to any changed sample and instrument locations, as well as potentially batch re-save. 

G


----------



## Vastman

G! Awesome information... Thank you very much...


----------



## gpax

Vastman said:


> G! Awesome information... Thank you very much...


Thanks! Back home now, I see that there is "refresh" icon in Native Access that will update all the path information.


----------

